# Sticky  Cat Show Help / Preperation



## petforum

One of our users 'Saikou' posted some helpful information about Cat show preperation and advice. I have now made an article from this information which can be found in the Pet Forums Encyclopedia, I have put a link to it below :

Cat Show Preparation - Pet Encyclopedia

Thanks
Mark


----------



## thai's mum

petforum said:


> One of our users 'Saikou' posted some helpful information about Cat show preperation and advice. I have now made an article from this information which can be found in the Pet Forums Encyclopedia, I have put a link to it below :
> 
> Cat Show Preparation - Pet Encyclopedia
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


hello, have just this minute read that. Thank you , very clear info!! i am thinking of showing thai, so i found it a fab read.


----------



## Saynamore

Thanx Marky Mark


----------



## Dana

What a wonderful article - and just in time! I am entering my very first show this Saturday and Im so nervous that everytime I think about it, I feel sick!!

There seems to be so many things that I have to take with me, I have no idea how Im going to carry it all - plus of course my cat carrier!! Does anyone have any tips or advice they could share with me please?

Dana/Jane xx


----------



## Saikou

Either have a small trolley to put everything on, or use a small suitcase on wheels. If you can get a carrier on wheels or with a shoulder strap even better. Whatever you choose theres not a tremendous amount of room under the pens.


----------



## messyhearts

What you may want to do is take the cat in to the show, vet in & pen her whilst you go back to your car for the rest. No real reason or need to struggle through it if you give yourself plenty of time. Usually, if you aim to get to a show well before vetting closes you will have ample time to set the cat/s up before the hall closes for judging.


----------



## flosskins

great information thank you. looking forward to having a go with my new girlie but really wish you didn't have to stay the whole day! Why is it everybody has to stay until 5 or 5.30?


----------



## Steverags

The catalogues usually say 5-5.30 but most of the time they will let you go at around 4.30, once all judging is finished and the public are no longer coming in.

Bobby's mode of transport from the car into the show hall.


----------



## Wendy1969

flosskins said:


> great information thank you. looking forward to having a go with my new girlie but really wish you didn't have to stay the whole day! Why is it everybody has to stay until 5 or 5.30?


Thats the 'official' end of the show (although it may end slightly earlier). Its out of curtesy to other exhibitors and any members of the public who have paid to get in. It would be a bit disappointing for them if they made the effort to come along only to find most of the cats had been packed up and taken home :eek6: Best in Show is usually held at the very end and it isn't always decided til fairly late in the day who will be involved. How annoyed would you be if your cat was nominated for best in show and you'd already gone home!  Hope you have a great show day :thumbup:
Steve - you spoil that cat!


----------



## Frogg

Does anybody know of any Russian Blue cat shows in or around South Yorkshire area? Thanks


----------



## carly87

No. There's only one, and it's down South.


----------



## Jensams

I'll be contacting my breeder about this, but in the meantime, does anyone know if there's any Ragdoll shows Yorkshire-ish area coming up? I haven't done any shows yet but thinking of taking my new one that I get in May, may take 2. :001_smile:


----------



## Steverags

The british Ragdoll CC is 8th November in Tamworth, the Progressive Ragdoll show is 4th October in Telford and the Traditionalist Ragdoll show is Easter 2015


----------



## Jensams

Thanks Steverags, they are about 2hrs away from me, so I might have a go. Can any type of Ragdoll enter these traditional/progressive shows?


----------



## Steverags

Yes, they are open to all Ragdolls


----------



## Linda Eldon Ramshaw

Dana said:


> What a wonderful article - and just in time! I am entering my very first show this Saturday and Im so nervous that everytime I think about it, I feel sick!!
> 
> There seems to be so many things that I have to take with me, I have no idea how Im going to carry it all - plus of course my cat carrier!! Does anyone have any tips or advice they could share with me please?
> 
> Dana/Jane xx


----------



## Linda Eldon Ramshaw

Good luck in your first cat show..I assu.e its a GCCF show? .
Ok.here you go...have you got a copy of your show entry ready...your innoculations record and your show kit ready...white blanket, tray and water bowl?
I suggest you get your kitty used to car journeys too....we take ours everywhere so on show days it's just a normal day for them. 
Get to the event nice and early...get through your vetting in and clean the show pen thoroughly with distinfectant wipes before putting in your show blanket etc
I always take a spare incase of accidents. A had one girl have a toilet accident 10 minutes before judging started...what a drama that was but she still made grand champion, so don't panic. Most judges are aware of the difference between a badly prepared cat and a last minute accident..it is a beauty contest so.prepare really well in advance. I'm happy to give pointers for grooming of you need them.
Pre order your catalogue and take a pencil so you can record your results in the catalogue too. A folding chair and little table on a small trolley is a must. Somewhere to sit and do those last minute touch ups. Once you get your baby ready...leave it alone so settle down. That way when judged they are calm and relaxed and will charm your judges. We also take a motorised fan incase it gets hot in the afternoon but dont put anything distinguishable on the pen or you will be disqualified. 
Your first show is very nerve racking...my suggestion is to get set up...leave the judging area just as soon as they close the hall and go off for breakfast and enjoy it as day out. Come back and see how your baby has done. Its all a leaening curve. Speak to people in the neuter section...they are usually very helpful and don't have as much to.Lisa as.the serious breeders do although many breeder exhibitors are really helpful too.
As with all competitions...there are some not so nice people who hate to lose so be prepared to be ignored by bad losers and take it all with a pinch of salt. Ps never leave sight of your pen once the show hall open to the public...your baby is precious to you and you don't need so a silly little kid poking things in the pen and so don't up your baby. Most of all have fun...remember your taking the best cat home and it's only so some else's opinion. 
I have show for 30 years and had the most fun showing neuters. It's a lovely hobby and great way to see different part I the country and meet other cat lovers. The very best of luck to you and enjoy every second ☺


----------



## Vikingcats

Hello, just a quick question regarding cat vaccinations. 
I have 2 cats that I would like to enter into a show together. 
The show is December 14th.

One cat needs vaccinations dec-2019 (first jab 11th december 2018) 
the other cat January 2020. 

Will the first cat not get vetted in if the cat hasn't had the vaccination prior to the show?


----------



## Rufus15

Vikingcats said:


> Hello, just a quick question regarding cat vaccinations.
> I have 2 cats that I would like to enter into a show together.
> The show is December 14th.
> 
> One cat needs vaccinations dec-2019 (first jab 11th december 2018)
> the other cat January 2020.
> 
> Will the first cat not get vetted in if the cat hasn't had the vaccination prior to the show?


You will need to the Dec vaccs early, Jan vaccs can be left til Jan


----------

